# Drewsif Stalin's Free Album!! *Acle Worship*



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 23, 2009)

Fellas Fellas! Here she is!


Here is a bit of a preview


<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/DrewsifStalin'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=8518764&scid=8518764&q=hi&ext=1&autoplay=0" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>

My album us up for download!
DSME - An Insomniac's Narrative.rar
There is have hidden a secret inside.



Hope you enjoy!!

Anyone interested in donating:
http://bit.ly/5w8AbA

www.soundclick.com/drewsifstalin
www.myspace.com/drewsifstalin
www.youtube.com/thenocturnal666
www.twitter.com/drewsifstalin


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 23, 2009)

Woo! at last! Acle would be proud of you, young aclewan 

hahaha, but really, like i told you, as soon as the DL is done, ima burn this and designate it as my new driving partnar cd  

Well done my frund!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 23, 2009)

<3


----------



## Gameboypdc (Dec 23, 2009)

WOOT! LOVE THE TRACKS! *sorry for caps* Keep up the good work baby! *wink*


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks alot man! I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Gitte (Dec 23, 2009)

i'm listening to it right now! very nice stuff


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Dec 23, 2009)

As my head thumps to "Agile" I type this. Amazing this is. Too good my friend! I need more!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! I hope there is a nice something for everyone!


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 23, 2009)

Downloading. 

Anticipating some epic shit.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 23, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> Downloading.
> 
> Anticipating some epic shit.




Thanks man! Check in once you listen! I'd love to hear your opinion!


----------



## bobrob (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing this dude!


----------



## The Beard (Dec 23, 2009)

Listening to it at the moment. Loved EVERY track so far 
I'm onto End Of Days Pt. 3 now. Amazing stuff man!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks man! It only gets WAY better from there!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 23, 2009)

sounding good man! shes going on the mp3 player


----------



## FourFour (Dec 24, 2009)

Downloading now, dude. Will comment later.


----------



## turd85 (Dec 24, 2009)

Very good stuff man! But I was not able to find that secret


----------



## IconW (Dec 24, 2009)

As I don't like that over-pumping sound you have, I must admit that you got some sick grooves and good tones. 

*Downloading*


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 24, 2009)

Glad you guys are enjoying!


----------



## Fred (Dec 24, 2009)

Holy pumping, batman! The production is very definitely not my cup of tea, but the tunes are enjoyable and you've obviously put a lot of work into this, so congratulations regardless!


----------



## Joeywilson (Dec 24, 2009)

your stuff is so awsome dude, your mixes are so clear 

downloading!!!!!!!!! im super stoked to hear it all!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 24, 2009)

This is your Christmas present to us, and I like it! Thanks!  Will finish listenting to this tommorow!


----------



## tr0n (Dec 24, 2009)

Fred said:


> Holy pumping, batman! The production is very definitely not my cup of tea, but the tunes are enjoyable and you've obviously put a lot of work into this, so congratulations regardless!



+1


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Dec 25, 2009)

You, Sir, are an amazing musician. What's up with Maryland being the state of total Djentiness ? I'd like some of that in Northern VA.


----------



## Plankis (Dec 25, 2009)

Fred said:


> Holy pumping, batman! The production is very definitely not my cup of tea, but the tunes are enjoyable and you've obviously put a lot of work into this, so congratulations regardless!



+2


----------



## ConcealerofFate (Dec 25, 2009)

*Utter crap.

Your shit sucks.

Go die asshole.*













But seriously, good shit dude!
I haven't gotten a chance to listen to "18.21.9.14.-16.1.18.20. Two" (very clever by the way, haha) yet, so I'm gonna listen to the whole album now!
As soon as I get an actually good 7 string, we're starting something together, I won't take no for an answer, haha.


----------



## Konnector (Dec 25, 2009)

Plankis said:


> +3



But the tunes are awesome, you have some real talent there. Keep it up man


----------



## deely (Dec 25, 2009)

Duuuude, how did you get that tone?! Great stuff!


----------



## Universe74 (Dec 25, 2009)

Awesome. This stuff gets me stoked to start recording myself.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 25, 2009)

deely said:


> Duuuude, how did you get that tone?! Great stuff!


hours of sitting in my basement alone. hahaha!

I'm glad you guys are liking it!


----------



## Universe74 (Dec 25, 2009)

Had to come back... +1 for Ash samples.


----------



## ConcealerofFate (Dec 25, 2009)

DrewsifStalin said:


> hours of sitting in my basement alone. hahaha!
> 
> I'm glad you guys are liking it!



Hey, you weren't always sitting alone! I was there some times!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 26, 2009)

indeed! this is true!

also, universe, you win like fuck. everyone always thinks it's duke nukem.


----------



## FourFour (Dec 26, 2009)

Don't really dig the mix but excellent songwriting. Really good grooves.

Edit: Actually, your mix is growing on me haha. The more I listen the more I'm lovin' it.


----------



## Universe74 (Dec 26, 2009)

DrewsifStalin said:


> indeed! this is true!
> 
> also, universe, you win like fuck. everyone always thinks it's duke nukem.



Not many people like ED and AOD more than me. In fact my friend and I are making music under the guise of Hand Went Bad. Its nothing special but its Lucky Lager fueled fun. I am actually just learning Reaper and EZ drummer and plan on doing some serious stuff in the new year. Your album is great inspiration. Cheers.


----------



## ChasingTheSun (Dec 26, 2009)

Stalin, my boy, you've done it again... this was possibly the best christmas present i got this year. Yes, even better than the hairdryer my aunt got me.


----------



## rlv132 (Dec 26, 2009)

Downloading right now dude, can't wait to hear!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 28, 2009)

grats


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds fucking awesome universe!

Chasing, I'm glad you're happy with it. I know that nothing really can beat that hairdryer though.


----------



## ToniS (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent stuff dude!


----------



## Radicz0r (Dec 29, 2009)

Seriously awesome. This definitely is a highlight of these last few months with no new music coming out, Haven't listened to the entire thing yet, i'm now at end of days pt 3. But it's so sick man. I really wanna know how you get your stuff so loud and djenty


----------



## Triple7 (Dec 29, 2009)

Awesome riffage dude, also loving the Event Horizon clips too

I noticed you really nailed Acle's tone as well


----------



## Martin_777 (Dec 29, 2009)

Downloading ... 7 minutes to go. 

Listening to Collapse meanwhile ... good shit!


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 29, 2009)

listened to first half and ill play it all day tomorrow. sounds great!

also, what is your real name? Online accounts say Drewsif Stalin but videos say Andrew Reynolds...


----------



## ConcealerofFate (Dec 30, 2009)

Whose name would be "Drewsif Stalin" dude?
Haha


----------



## ryzorzen (Dec 30, 2009)

that output compression makes me nauseous when the cymbals start pounding, but this sounds like it was awesomely recorded. the grooves are awesome!


----------



## Colbear (Dec 31, 2009)

As has been said, I'm not a fan of the pumping but the music itself is badass (and the mix is great besides the compression). Really good stuff dude, thanks for posting! Straight to my ipod


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone! I'm sorry about the compression, it's clearly not for everyone. (but Aeon and I still love it <3)


----------



## CarlitoGrey (Jan 3, 2010)

I like it. Good grooves and the tone is very nice! I love how the snare stands out, I've been trying to do that for a while!

If you could give me any tips on the snare it'd be greatly appreciated, I find I lose the snare, and if I turn it up it takes over all the frequencies... or something. 

My stuffs at SoundClick artist: Affliction Fey - Metalz from Coventry!

Thanks!


----------



## keshav (Jan 3, 2010)

Sounds really cool! Slightly overcompressed on the master bus which makes it sound a bit fatiguing to my ears after a while, but that's some solid riffage and groove. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zami77 (Jan 3, 2010)

currently downloading it. I usually love your music so im really excited for this album. Thanks for it


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks man! I hope you enjoy it, and the compression doesn't kill you, which it apparently does to others.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2010)

I noticed it at first, but haven't picked it up since. I Really love how much your mix move the air. Truly great collection.


----------



## polydeathsphere (Jan 4, 2010)

God damn Event Horizon is a wonderful film. oh yea....KICK ASS ALBUM 

Edit: I would make the Event Horizon clips a tad louder lol I am too obsessed with this movie


----------



## Zami77 (Jan 4, 2010)

This album is really amazing drew. I shouldve been going to sleep for school last night but I was too busy listening to you album. Production wise it's awesome as well, albiet a tad overcompressed, but it's perfect for this music. I hope one day I can get results as good as you. Kudos man!


----------



## S-O (Jan 5, 2010)

I have to commend you on getting that much pumping XD

Not my thing mix wise, but I definitely thinks it is awesome, great work! The pumping really does not take enough away for me to not like it, those addictive grooves are too much!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I really don't hear pumping, but I guess I don't know what you mean... anyways, I'm glad you are all enjoying it!


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Jan 12, 2010)

I love everything about it. Tone is perfect. Did you really record this with the UX2?


----------



## Radicz0r (Jan 12, 2010)

I actually saw Event Horizon last weekend just because of this album and it was awesome.

JUSTIN GET OUT OF THAT AIRLOCK RIGHT NOW


----------



## polydeathsphere (Jan 12, 2010)

I must comment again. The Nocturnal is such a bad ass piece, and possibly the most played song on my ipod since you released this piece of bad-assery! 

The "pumping" people are referring isn't everywhere, but at times things are over-compressed so they get limited and the amplitude swells after big hits, or things seem muffled at points, but like people mentioned, and I agree, it doesn't take anything away from the album.

(sorry if this was irrelevant but you mentioned not knowing what someone meant by pumping so I thought I'd offer some insight )


----------



## SomeChump (Jan 13, 2010)

HOWZ YOUZ GETS SO'S GOODZ?! Haha, dude, this shit is killer, I feel like I need to flex My Forearm and make a fist when I listen to it. Very well done.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 13, 2010)

^ "Pfffft" *flexes*

I deem this album true.


----------



## Anomality (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm at work right now but I've been checking some of your stuff out lately and it's great. I'll definitely listen to this from start to finish when I get home tonight.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahahaha! TRVE!!!!

Thanks guys! I'm really glad you're enjoying it! send it to your friends! send it to your moms! send it to some guy named keenan!


----------



## Universe74 (Jan 13, 2010)

DrewsifStalin said:


> Thanks everyone! I really don't hear pumping, but I guess I don't know what you mean... anyways, I'm glad you are all enjoying it!



I dig the style personally. Is the whole mix compressed at the end?


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 13, 2010)

yes sir!


----------



## Zami77 (Jan 16, 2010)

This is such an excellent album i must give it one last bump to the top. This is one of the most played albums on my itouch. thanks drew!


----------



## SomeChump (Jan 16, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^ "Pfffft" *flexes*
> 
> I deem this album true.



=) haha


----------



## abysmalrites (Jan 16, 2010)

Not really into polyrithmic shit, but End of Days Pt 2 is pretty awesome. What're the lyrics?(you can PM me if you want)


----------



## Xanithon (Jan 16, 2010)

Just listening to End of Days pt2 - nice work man!

Enjoyed every song so far.


----------



## Slampop (Jan 16, 2010)

hey dude, i had thanked you for the album a while ago, but didn't have a chance to listen to it (just the song you posted with it), cause my recording laptop is offline and i download all music to my mac (no unrar capabilities, haha). anyway, i must say, i'm halfway through it, and i'm really impressed man. screw this being "good for your age," it's just a good album in general. btw, i used the "groovy" clip in this battlefield metal project i did a few years back...i laughed when i heard it! good taste in movies my man! keep up the great work. now i wish "I" did an album and not an E.P. hahaha!!!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 17, 2010)

hehehehe! Thanks alot man!

I'm glad you're all liking it!

EOD Pt. 2 lyrics are:

Board the windows ,try to hide
Living with fear is life with no lie.
We are all damned.
Brushed off god's hand.
Now we descend.
Join the undead.

This is the End Of Days,
Nightmare redefined.

Maybe it's over.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Jan 17, 2010)

I loved your album so much I did the happy dance in a pot of cold spaghetti. Hopefully soon ill have the free time to lay down some drums and we can collaborate.

Cheer!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 17, 2010)

That'd be sweet dude!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 17, 2010)

You need to get this properly mixed, theirs tons on volume swells that make it sound really bad, like the cymbals drown out the guitars, then the guitar drown the cymbals


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 17, 2010)

I hear what blindinglight is saying, but i also seewhere you might not have noticed it.

if you use monitors, don't have them turned up, i only notice the compression with the onitors low.

mix quiet, compress quiet, push it back to 0.

Just trying to help.

killer playing by the way.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 17, 2010)

Im going to say this before Drew comes in here and CAPS us all to death...

Drewsif <3s compression, Cymbals, and killing bitches.

so i think we should chill on the "oh its ducking brah!" comments. k?


----------



## TreWatson (Jan 17, 2010)

true, but i'm sure he's got it by now.

anyway, the tracks are still on repeat in my itunes.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 19, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Im going to say this before Drew comes in here and CAPS us all to death...
> 
> Drewsif <3s compression, Cymbals, and killing bitches.
> 
> so i think we should chill on the "oh its ducking brah!" comments. k?


DUDE WAT U TALKIN BOUT, I HATE CAPS!






thanks, Custom <3







I'm going to start putting this at the top of every thread i make


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2010)

^I don't car so long as you keep making threads filled with glorious pumping tunes for me to listen to.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i dig it man


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 20, 2010)

^_^

I lawve you too


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread, but I know that bitching about the "pumping" sound ensued.

I like the production style. With your style of playing, the "overcompressed" sound does it justice (IMO, of course.). Good job.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 20, 2010)

I DL'ed this about a week ago....and just now got to listen to the damn thing front to back. You have much to be proud of my man... I thoroughly enjoyed it. Yes there is a little pumping...but as others have said...it is your style ..it fits...and it didn't stop me from digging it big time...so hats off to you man...great effort!!!!


----------



## B36arin (Jan 20, 2010)

The first thing I thought was holy shit, this shit is PUMPING! But I had to read through the thread before I commented it. But seriously, fix that master compressor, it's killing it, at least on the soundclick clip. There are lots of talented guys here who'd probably love mastering the album for free, which will get it to sound awesome. Great tunes, and the mix sounds like it could be solid behind that hideous compressor, but it really does kill it for me.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 20, 2010)

THanks guys! I'm gonna keep trying to fix my mix...


----------



## B36arin (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think there's anything wrong with your mix, it's the master compressor that's screwing it up. As I said, it sounds as if the mix that's underneath could be very solid


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 22, 2010)

Fucking awesome man, listened to the entire album today while exercising in the Australian heat of summer, and listening to it again now.. Its great, some really interesting stuff in there. The Nocturnal is my favourite so far, interesting choice of drum room mic sounds in places.  This album is a great listen. Cheers for the free album, I'll be passing it along to a few of my friends.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you sir! I'm glad you're enjoying yourself! Look forward to several EP's

also: GOD POST! 777TH POST!!


----------



## CarlitoGrey (Feb 26, 2010)

Still enjoying this but as so many have said, the compression is killing it. I agree the mix sounds solid, it may just be the master compressor killing it. 

Would LOVE <3 Collapse with less compression/pumping  hint hint wink wink please please.


----------



## Universe74 (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought an Intrepid cause of your album \m/_

Oh and the Ash sample...


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 26, 2010)

Universe74 said:


> I bought an Intrepid cause of your album \m/_
> 
> Oh and the Ash sample...




Thanks man! you enjoy that intrepid!


----------



## helly (Feb 26, 2010)

Fuckin' spectacular. Enjoying the hell out of it so far.


----------



## Euthanasia (Feb 27, 2010)

I really dig the music but the mastering compression ruins the listening experience IMO


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## templton89 (Feb 28, 2010)

Looooooove the album! liked it so much that I had to go to your soundclick and download other full songs. That's besides running around and telling everyone to download it 
and honestly compression doesnt really bother me, I've been listening to it for 2 weeks now (you and tosin on shuffle + repeat) and I think compression actually adds something to your sound (duh, but i mean it style-wise). On good speakers with mighty bass it does pump quite a bit, but on average volumes, as well as on most headphones that I've tried it's rather enjoyable and groovy.

PS even tho I've seen event horizon when it just came out and it had almost no effect on me, I cant listen to the intro of The Nocturnal at night when I'm working, it creeps me out


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 28, 2010)

templton89 said:


> Looooooove the album! liked it so much that I had to go to your soundclick and download other full songs. That's besides running around and telling everyone to download it
> and honestly compression doesnt really bother me, I've been listening to it for 2 weeks now (you and tosin on shuffle + repeat) and I think compression actually adds something to your sound (duh, but i mean it style-wise). On good speakers with mighty bass it does pump quite a bit, but on average volumes, as well as on most headphones that I've tried it's rather enjoyable and groovy.
> 
> PS even tho I've seen event horizon when it just came out and it had almost no effect on me, I cant listen to the intro of The Nocturnal at night when I'm working, it creeps me out




Thanks alot man! I like the pumping sound... hahaha

And yeah that whole event horizon thing seems to be the case with everyone, haha


----------



## the unbearable (Mar 28, 2010)

drewsif, i keep meaning to ask... did you track the piano parts, or just sequence them?

i'm trying to get away from sequencing mine every chance i can...


----------



## leandroab (Mar 28, 2010)

OMGZ0RZ! YOUR MIX IS OVERCOMPREZZ!

J00 SUCKK ASS!


----------



## Cynic (Mar 28, 2010)

Not enough compression, bro.


----------



## gnossdrawkcab (Apr 26, 2010)

at loud volumes the album mix blows my mind in a very good way


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 26, 2010)

Hahaha yes! This album sounds great blasted!


----------



## windu (Apr 26, 2010)

damn dude its fuggin sick! keep up the ballin as work you playa!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 26, 2010)

I just realized one thing. The "pumping" style of his mixes is a subliminal message to BOB TEH SHIT OUT YOUR HEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 26, 2010)

Hahaha pretty much


----------

